# Acer Aspire One webcam not working - USB device malfunctioned



## dug987654 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi (and happy new year) all.

I have an Acer Aspire One AO531h with Windows XP. The built-in webcam is not working. The problem seems to have developed from a previous issue, which was if the screen was opened too far it would stop working, with the sound of a USB device being disconnected.

It now works for a few seconds at a time before a message pops up saying a USB device has malfunctioned. This leads me to believe that it is a faulty connection or something similar. I have deleted the device and reinstalled it with the latest drivers with no difference. I have tried using the Windows webcam software, Acer Crystaleye and Skype.

Has anyone experienced any problems like this before? Is it likely that a loose connection is causing it? Do you think if I remove the screen I will be able to check the connections?

Thanks in advance for any help. Doug.


----------



## cracker2 (Jan 2, 2012)

The cable is loose &/or got pinched.I think you will have to strip it down to the motherboard to get the screen.But you probably don't need to remove the screen.Once you get the mobo out.you will get a good look at the cable.Here is the service pdf guide if you need it.
Aspire One AO531h Service Guide
http://www.mediafire.com/?j30pm7pun66p278


----------



## dug987654 (Jan 3, 2012)

cracker2 said:


> The cable is loose &/or got pinched.I think you will have to strip it down to the motherboard to get the screen.But you probably don't need to remove the screen.Once you get the mobo out.you will get a good look at the cable.Here is the service pdf guide if you need it.
> Aspire One AO531h Service Guide
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j30pm7pun66p278



Thanks a lot Cracker, that guide will be really useful. 

Where do you think the cable will most likely be loose: on the motherboard connection or the connection to the webcam board? I imagined the latter, hence why I was thinking about removing the screen surround.

Cheers, Doug.


----------



## cracker2 (Jan 3, 2012)

dug987654 said:


> Thanks a lot Cracker, that guide will be really useful.
> 
> Where do you think the cable will most likely be loose: on the motherboard connection or the connection to the webcam board? I imagined the latter, hence why I was thinking about removing the screen surround.
> 
> Cheers, Doug.


I'm guessing it will probably be on the supports that hold the screen to the base(latter?).I'm thinking the latter since it does it when moving the screen.If it was on the mobo,it wouldn't ever come on.USB device has malfunctioned wouldn't even popup I think.
I can see this will probably be a headache.I don't think you will need to remove the mobo,but it all depends how they made it.My acer has the cable right under the mobo on a far corner,so its easy to disconnect.

If your able to do it like that,you might be able to test the cam before putting everything back on.
If you do,set it where you don't have to type in your password.So when you test it,you can put the top on,plug the power & mouse connecters.And run the cam when windows starts.Or just push the white dot on mobo to turn on & have a usb mouse connected.
If the cam's wire was damaged,you'll need to resolder the damaged wire & black tape it,or replace the whole cam.


----------

